# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Here comes Arthur

## andynap

*Tropical Storm Arthur forms off Florida coast*Jul 1st 2014 11:27AM31 Comments




〈〉





*1/3*NOAA satellite loop of Tropical Storm Arthur taken on Tuesday, July 1, 2014.



NOAA satellite loop of Tropical Storm Arthur taken on Tuesday, July 1, 2014.This NOAA satellite image taken Monday, June 30, 2014 at 10:45 AM EDT shows swirl of clouds trying to organize around a center of low pressure that may develop into a tropical depression soon off the eastern Florida Coast with rain and thunderstorms. Scattered clouds are occurring across western New England and the Appalachians into the Tennessee Valley and Ohio Valley and Great Lakes with some showers and thunderstorms. A dense area of clouds across the Central and Northern Plains into the Upper Mississippi Valley is producing some strong to severe storms. (AP PHOTO/WEATHER UNDERGROUND)Tropical Storm Arthur potential 4-5 day storm track, made by NOAA on Tuesday, July 1, 2014.


MIAMI (AP) -- Tropical Storm Arthur has formed off the central Florida coast, becoming the first named storm of the Atlantic hurricane season.The National Hurricane Center in Miami says a tropical storm watch is in effect for the state's east coast, from Fort Pierce to Flagler Beach.
The storm's maximum sustained winds late Tuesday morning are about 40 mph (65 kph). The center says Arthur is expected to strengthen in the next 48 hours. The storm is forecast to produce rainfall accumulations of 1 to 3 inches, mainly across the eastern Florida peninsula.
The storm is centered about 95 miles (155 kilometers) southeast of Cape Canaveral and is moving northwest at 2 mph (4 kph).

----------


## andynap

Sorry Mike

----------


## MIke R

There are no words strong enough to say how much this will suck.....what a financial hit this will be for the town to lose the fourth of July 

oh and did I mention I live on a boat????LOL

so far the phones aren't ringing yet  to cancel our sold out marina slips and Moorings or our sold out fishing trips

time will tell.....

----------


## MIke R

If we stay on the west side of the center we will get north or northwest winds which is VERY good for us in P Town but if we are on the east side  of it, with any southerly winds, we re screwed

----------


## NYCFred

Hmm. Keeps the day trippers and drunken frat boys home. I can handle the rain. Fair enough trade...LOL

----------


## Rosemary

Come on

----------


## JEK



----------


## NYCFred

did I read the Outer Banks are being evacuated?

NOT an easy process...

----------


## MIke R

We ve moved our fireworks to  Saturday  night and canceled the parade ..... Cancellations in the marina are way way up but we are getting transient boaters who didn't plan to come here but are now in and  staying til this thing clears out ...... Right now the forecast isn't too bad at all .....and the wind will be from a northerly quadrant which for  us is duck soup here but not so  for the east facing beaches .....

what will be.....will be

----------


## KevinS

I'm dealing with this at work, although we're far enough inland that there shouldn't be an issue.  Standard stuff - check that the roof drains are clear, walk the property looking for potential missiles, top off the diesel tanks to the tune of $16K.  All of these actions are proactive, all are probably unnecessary, but all are oh so much easier than reactive actions.

----------


## MIke R

Yeah this mornings forecast sounds  a little more ominous than last nights......same wind direction but they ve upped the velocity quite a bit .......enough to the point that solar panels will nowc need to come down and maybe I come  off the mooring and into a dock 


sucks

----------


## cec1

Good luck to NE friends . . . I hope the weather turns out to sea for you.

----------


## andynap

Good luck. Storms here this afternoon and tomorrow morning.

----------


## BBT

> Yeah this mornings forecast sounds  a little more ominous than last nights......same wind direction but they ve upped the velocity quite a bit .......enough to the point that solar panels will nowc need to come down and maybe I come  off the mooring and into a dock 
> 
> 
> sucks



As I recall you had some fishing captains that new more than NHC. What are they saying.

----------


## MIke R

Haven't seen them Bob...... Probably see them today as I am m in the water taxi  Office til 3 today and not offshore fishing

----------


## elgreaux

hope everyone stays safe!

----------


## MIke R

Transient boats are pouring in desparely seeking a mooring or slip ..... I ve registered thirty boats this morning of which about one fourth look like they have  absolutely no clue how to prepare their boats for a possible hurricane .....I see skiffs, outdoor furniture and canvas tops washing up on the beach in our near  future and unfortunately the inevitable one or two sinkings......if of  course this  thing actually hits us

----------


## amyb

Stay safe. I have my fingers crossed.

----------


## BBT

> Haven't seen them Bob...... Probably see them today as I am m in the water taxi  Office til 3 today and not offshore fishing



Good luck last forecast gave you guys some wind tomorrow night nothing too new.

----------


## MIke R

Yeah it sounds pretty good so far .... Nothing extraordinary

----------

